# Anybody have any new baits this fall?



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Bobby Garland has a new one this fall. It’s called the itty bit slayer and I’ve been doing pretty good with it shallow under a bobber. There’s another new one called the dancer that I haven’t tried yet. Can’t remember who makes it but it’s supposed to hot.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

ACC Crappie Stix has a new plastic called “the club” but I haven’t used it yet. Haven’t started with the fall bite yet.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Euro Tackle has a couple micro swimbaits i have wanted to try for crappie but never did pull trigger on them. Their other micro plastic work great for ice fishing. If you haven't tried any of their Z-Viber micro lipless cranks...... you should! I've been using them for 2 seasons now. They work great popping or chugging them along under a float and also through the ice.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Dennis from Lake country baits has some productive ones too. His little bit baits are the ones I’m using with a thirty second head with a number six hook under a bobber. The crappies gills and perch love them.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> ACC Crappie Stix has a new plastic called “the club” but I haven’t used it yet. Haven’t started with the fall bite yet.


Have you given them a try yet? Anxious to hear how they worked for you. Me and my bro in laws fished these last two days using Bobby Garland itty bit slab hunters and really had good success with them. Caught well over two hundred fish in three trips using them. Two of us put 34 crappies and 10 gills in the box today. Threw back a lot of tens and some bass and perch. Every color we used worked today tipped with a nibble. Too bad this weather is changing after today. Hopefully the bite will still be strong when we can get back out.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

chaunc said:


> Have you given them a try yet? Anxious to hear how they worked for you. Me and my bro in laws fished these last two days using Bobby Garland itty bit slab hunters and really had good success with them. Caught well over two hundred fish in three trips using them. Two of us put 34 crappies and 10 gills in the box today. Threw back a lot of tens and some bass and perch. Every color we used worked today tipped with a nibble. Too bad this weather is changing after today. Hopefully the bite will still be strong when we can get back out.


I sure haven’t chaunc. Actually got out for the first time Tuesday morning. Was having a hard time locating some crappie and stuck with my reliable slab slayR’s. Was my very first try at fall crappie ever. Usually I’m strictly deer hunting this time of year except for saugeye after dark. I’m like you and basically refuse to use minnies but honestly I probably woulda put more fish in the boat if I’d had some. I definitely have some learning to do as far as fall patterns go for crappie.


----------

